# Charger help needed



## Slick (3/8/16)

Hey peeps,im looking for a good charger to charge 2x18650 efest,1x tesiyi 18650 and 1 x Samsung 30Q 18650,i dnt need to charge all 4 at the same time that's why I wanted to ask if I can charge 2 or 1 at a time on a Nitecore 4bay charger,or should I rather look for a 2bay charger,please help,have no knowledge of chargers but need 1 soon,thank you in advance!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/16)

Slick said:


> Hey peeps,im looking for a good charger to charge 2x18650 efest,1x tesiyi 18650 and 1 x Samsung 30Q 18650,i dnt need to charge all 4 at the same time that's why I wanted to ask if I can charge 2 or 1 at a time on a Nitecore 4bay charger,or should I rather look for a 2bay charger,please help,have no knowledge of chargers but need 1 soon,thank you in advance!



Either will work just fine and you can charge one battery at a time no issues... but getting the 4 bay makes more sense because as time goes on you will get more batteries and at some stage you will want a 6 or 8 bay charger as you progress on your vaping journey. So get the 4 bay.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Slick (3/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Either will work just fine and you can charge one battery at a time no issues... but getting the 4 bay makes more sense because as time goes on you will get more batteries and at some stage you will want a 6 or 8 bay charger as you progress on your vaping journey. So get the 4 bay.


Done! Thanks a million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (4/8/16)

I have been leaning this way and that for a while on getting some new chargers. I have 3 chargers in hand, 2 Efest LUC's and a Xtar WP2 II. But I have and use so many batts I could use more bays. So I want to replace a LUC 4 bay and been looking at 4, 6 and 8 bay chargers. I'd like to get a particular 8 bay, but the best source I found is an unknown in China. So trust is an issue. If not it I'll probably just settle on 2 new 4 bay. Leaning there as well. I don't really want another LUC even though the two I have had for years have given constant excellent service until this particular one that is now a pain to do 4 batts at a time in. Like some of the 4 bay I've checked out, don't like some of the others based on specs, so still leaning...


----------

